# FreeSwan, a custom version and how to install

## Panther505

I have a custom version of Freeswan that is specifically patched for our VPN access.  When I compile it from source it hang on the last portion of the make.  Can anyone give me a way to substitute the ebuild for this? or this for the ebuild?   The issue is some custom timings.  

Any thoughts would be appreciated

----------

